# Got L4.01 - Now how do I kill it?



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Hate the HD channel mapping and the new forced Favorites. I just want to go back to my old locals mapping HD to the local channel number and all the other HD being in the 9400's group. Also, E* added a bunch of Lists to Favorites. I was perfectly happy with All Sub and HD. Now I have to cycle the guide through a bunch of unused Lists. Even modifying the list to delete everything doesn't work. They still leave 1 info channel there. 

This is the dumbest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Hate the HD channel mapping and the new forced Favorites. I just want to go back to my old locals mapping HD to the local channel number and all the other HD being in the 9400's group. Also, E* added a bunch of Lists to Favorites. I was perfectly happy with All Sub and HD. Now I have to cycle the guide through a bunch of unused Lists. Even modifying the list to delete everything doesn't work. They still leave 1 info channel there.
> 
> This is the dumbest thing I've ever seen!


i would not say dumb. you just got used to the old way.

from what i know , you can turn the mapping off. i don't have it yet.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BillJ said:


> Hate the HD channel mapping and the new forced Favorites. I just want to go back to my old locals mapping HD to the local channel number and all the other HD being in the 9400's group. Also, E* added a bunch of Lists to Favorites. I was perfectly happy with All Sub and HD. Now I have to cycle the guide through a bunch of unused Lists. Even modifying the list to delete everything doesn't work. They still leave 1 info channel there.
> 
> This is the dumbest thing I've ever seen!


Turning it off is under your control. Locals menu (menu 6, 9) channel display. Select local sat HD priority and dish HD disable.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Turning it off is under your control. Locals menu (menu 6, 9) channel display. Select local sat HD priority and dish HD disable.


It appears that should work but it doesn't. Still have duplicate locals and re-mapped satellite HD.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The satellite HD is controlled by the DishHD option. Set it to Disable if you don't want that mapdown.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I got 4.01 today. Everything seems a bit slower to respond, even fast-forwarding is jerky now. But more worrisomely, going through the Daily Schedule and selecting items sometimes brings up the wrong items.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> The satellite HD is controlled by the DishHD option. Set it to Disable if you don't want that mapdown.


It is set to Disable. In fact I've tried that several times. I cannot shutoff the mapdown. Can't get rid of duplicate local listing by selecting HD Priority either.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

BillJ said:


> It is set to Disable. In fact I've tried that several times. I cannot shutoff the mapdown. Can't get rid of duplicate local listing by selecting HD Priority either.


Go to the channel lockout function.you can lock and hide channels you dont want


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Do a check switch to force a new Guide download and see if that fixes it. I don't remember having to do that when I changed my settings however.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> Go to the channel lockout function.you can lock and hide channels you dont want


Not necessary, except to get rid of the 84 mapdown (not new to L401).

Not sure why he is having problems. I would recommend making sure to say done on the next two screens, but I am not sure it matters. I tried changing the options on both my 622's and worked as expected. I actually have local stations normally set to hd priority on one and disabled on the other (where I usually want my OTA locals) I have dishhd channels set to enabled


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Hate .........the new forced Favorites. Also, E* added a bunch of Lists to Favorites. I was perfectly happy with All Sub and HD. Now I have to cycle the guide through a bunch of unused Lists. Even modifying the list to delete everything doesn't work. They still leave 1 info channel there.
> 
> This is the dumbest thing I've ever seen!


This happened on one of my 622s but not the second . It works as before without lists 1-4. I cannot figure out why.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

BillJ said:


> It is set to Disable. In fact I've tried that several times. I cannot shutoff the mapdown. Can't get rid of duplicate local listing by selecting HD Priority either.


I don't think it's the dumbest thing I've ever seen by many orders of magnitude but I do have the same problem in that disabling the map-down has no effect, the only way to get rid of them is to use a favorites list I already had saved (my 622 did NOT add any new favorite lists so I'm not sure what the original post meant), if I go to "all subs" they still show down near the SD channels. I have not had a chance to reboot today yet though.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I know that we were told that mapdown mite cuz timer problems but I only lost one. I think it was due to the fact that I have fav list that correspond to my timers.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

About 5 hours after my original post I got the old "black screen of death", which many of us remember from the 622's early days, complete with screeching static. Did a front panel power button reboot. That worked and as a bonus my desired guide settings finally took effect.

Now if I could just get rid of the extra lists. There is a DVR info channel, which does not appear anywhere in the guide, that I can't delete. That keeps even empty lists active so you have to toggle through them all.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hunter Green said:


> even fast-forwarding is jerky now.


I have noticed the same thing. It kinda 'skips' along dropping frames. Even the counter at the bottom skips. Instead of counting off each second it jumps randomly 2 seconds here 5 seconds here, 3 seconds here, etc.

-Funk


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

thefunks67 said:


> I have noticed the same thing. It kinda 'skips' along dropping frames. Even the counter at the bottom skips. Instead of counting off each second it jumps randomly 2 seconds here 5 seconds here, 3 seconds here, etc.
> 
> -Funk


Ditto here too. It makes it hard to locate the spot you want to watch.

As for the subject of this thread, reverting back to L3.66, I too wish it were an option. Hopefully they'll fix the FF function in the next release. Its very frustrating to see things that worked in the past get broken.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What extra lists is the guide cycling through for you? Mine behaves the same as always...

All Chan, All Sub, All HD, and then my custom Favorites list. Pressing Guide cycles through those 4 same as it did prior to L4.01.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

HDMe said:


> What extra lists is the guide cycling through for you? Mine behaves the same as always...
> 
> All Chan, All Sub, All HD, and then my custom Favorites list. Pressing Guide cycles through those 4 same as it did prior to L4.01.


Before L4.01 I had All Chan, All Sub, and HD lists. I had not created any custom Favorites. With L4.01 Dish added List 1,2,3 and 4, each containing all sub channels. I assumed I could edit the list, clear all channels, and cycling through would then ignore the unused lists. Not so. Dish hid channel 9945, apparently a DVR operating guide of some kind that doesn't appear in any guide, including All Chan, in each of these lists. No way to completely clear the lists so I have to cycle through them all now.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BillJ said:


> Before L4.01 I had All Chan, All Sub, and HD lists. I had not created any custom Favorites. With L4.01 Dish added List 1,2,3 and 4, each containing all sub channels. I assumed I could edit the list, clear all channels, and cycling through would then ignore the unused lists. Not so. Dish hid channel 9945, apparently a DVR operating guide of some kind that doesn't appear in any guide, including All Chan, in each of these lists. No way to completely clear the lists so I have to cycle through them all now.


L401 did not add these lists and did not add the channels to the list.

I once had a corruption on a 921 that wouldn't allow a Favorites list to be cleared. I don't remember the exact instructions but to clear it I had to clear the nonvolitile memory.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

BillJ said:


> Before L4.01 I had All Chan, All Sub, and HD lists. I had not created any custom Favorites. With L4.01 Dish added List 1,2,3 and 4, each containing all sub channels. I assumed I could edit the list, clear all channels, and cycling through would then ignore the unused lists. Not so. Dish hid channel 9945, apparently a DVR operating guide of some kind that doesn't appear in any guide, including All Chan, in each of these lists. No way to completely clear the lists so I have to cycle through them all now.


You should call Dish, as this is definitely not normal!

Tom in TX


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Before L4.01 I had All Chan, All Sub, and HD lists. I had not created any custom Favorites. With L4.01 Dish added List 1,2,3 and 4, each containing all sub channels. I assumed I could edit the list, clear all channels, and cycling through would then ignore the unused lists. Not so. Dish hid channel 9945, apparently a DVR operating guide of some kind that doesn't appear in any guide, including All Chan, in each of these lists. No way to completely clear the lists so I have to cycle through them all now.


I have 4.01 and only one custom favorites list. When I cycle through the lists, the empty ones do NOT show.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BillJ said:


> Before L4.01 I had All Chan, All Sub, and HD lists. I had not created any custom Favorites. With L4.01 Dish added List 1,2,3 and 4, each containing all sub channels. I assumed I could edit the list, clear all channels, and cycling through would then ignore the unused lists. Not so. Dish hid channel 9945, apparently a DVR operating guide of some kind that doesn't appear in any guide, including All Chan, in each of these lists. No way to completely clear the lists so I have to cycle through them all now.


Hmmm.. this does sound odd. I've always had List 1-4, but only the first list that I customized has any content and shows in the cycle of favorites. You may have something else going on, or perhaps a really strange glitch in the update?


----------

